# Wavy hair



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Totally normal. The shoulder and back areas are the first places the adult coat starts to come it and the hair usually tends to go in every direction when it first starts coming in. Tyson is extremely wavy right now.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

My puppy is going through an "ugly" stage


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing she's 4-6 months old? They seem to get their adult fur on the face and down the back before the rest, and around 5 months, they can get really awkward. Don't worry; it all clears up in another month or two.

If the "racing strip" down the back is wavy, chances are she'll have a wavy adult coat.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

She is 5 1/2 months


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I bet ya anything ... she isn't ugly. Murphy has his adult coat at almost 8 months...I miss that puppy fuzz. Enjoy every age...she is just becoming a big girl ;-)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack's fur is wavy. It's straightened out a bit from when it first came in, but he's going to be wavy permanently most likely. I like it but it's a bear to straighten and will be difficult when we start showing soon. I'm hoping a tornado-like dryer will help, but we'll see!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Jack's fur is wavy. It's straightened out a bit from when it first came in, but he's going to be wavy permanently most likely. I like it but it's a bear to straighten and will be difficult when we start showing soon. I'm hoping a tornado-like dryer will help, but we'll see!


We're going through the same thing with Tyson. He's SO wavy right now and his coat is a pain to straighten. He gets bathed and blow dried weekly, but it still goes back to being really wavy. Tucker, on the other had, has always had a pin straight coat. We're looking into dryers as well!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh yes it's normal! Molly was at her worst at 7 months old! :









:

After that stage she got her beautiful adult golden coat!


----------



## HaileyB (Mar 16, 2010)

Hailey is 3 months and has a strip down her back as well...its too cute when it sticks up!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Max has a racing strip down his back too. He's had it for quite some time. It's wavy also. It looks so funny because the parts on the side always stick up against the strip! LOL


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My pup Enzo still has pin straight fur. He's starting to get feathering on the bottom of his tail, the backs of his legs, and on his ears. His coat on his back is so straight and short that it almost has a yellow lab sort of look. My fiance's brother has another pup from Enzo's litter and Ryu's fur is super curly and fluffy. He's also much bigger than Enzo. We feed Enzo the Blue Buffalo large breed puppy, while Ryu is fed Purina One. I know the difference in size could be attributed to the fact that Enzo is on a food for large breed puppies, but how much of a difference does the food make in their coat as far as length and curliness?


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

ridgeback retriever


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey went through that too! Now her hair is flat again.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has been a curley-girley from day one! I love her wavey coat. When it's really humid and she has a 'bad hair day', it's really curley!


----------



## Maddie12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oscar has been wavy down his back for quite some time and he is only 3 months old. It is rather coarse feeling there as well. Not much to brush yet.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam had pin straight hair until he was about 3, then it started to lay in long waves, never very curly. 

Ike had the ridge of waves down his back and tail, it started at about 4 months. His coat today, at 3, is a little more wavy than Sam's was but can become straight if bushed repeatedly. After a bath though, he looks extremely tousled and wavy even with a thorough brushing, it takes a few days for his hair to flatten and behave.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> We're going through the same thing with Tyson. He's SO wavy right now and his coat is a pain to straighten. He gets bathed and blow dried weekly, but it still goes back to being really wavy. Tucker, on the other had, has always had a pin straight coat. We're looking into dryers as well!


Jo, have you settled on which one you're getting? I'm so torn. I used our friend's Kool Dry box dryer last weekend and it's awesome. It actually blew out some of Jack's wave but not all of it. We definitely know we'll be using our future dryer a lot and don't want to spend $50 or $100 less to end up buying a new one or having one with no power. I'm planning to see what they have at a show next weekend.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

wishihad2goldens said:


> Penny has been a curley-girley from day one! I love her wavey coat. When it's really humid and she has a 'bad hair day', it's really curley!


This looks exactly like what my Chloe looked like! 

She had that wavy stripe and it did nothing but spread down the sides, the ends and every which way it could, on her body. Instead of fluffy tail feathers, I swear she had dreads.

Is coat something that is definitely hereditary? I never had the pleasure of seeing Chloe's parents, but Ember's both have beautiful, straight coats.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Check out Gunner's wave's*









This was after Gunner got groomed. Big wave at the top of his neck running one way and another going toward the rear running another way. I got some of it out with my rake comb. I think he will lose a lot of this when he loses his winter coat.


----------

